# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  BOOKING  VAT :  Kois  ZNA Merah Putih & Young Koi Show   12-13 AGUSTUS 2016

## david_pupu

Bagi para members kois yang ingin mengikuti kontes ZNA merah putih & young kois Show

booking vat sudah bisa dilakukan dari sekarang.
Bagi om dna tante yg membutuhkan bisa posting di thread ini kebutuhan jumlah Vat yg diperlukan 

Rekap resmi selalu diupdate di thread ini untuk keteraturan, mengingat keterbatasan vat.

harga sewa vat untuk lomba Rp 1.500 000 (satu juta lima ratus ribu rupiah)

Trima kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Rekap

1. slamet  kurniawan   5 vat besar  1  vat kecil 
2. wilson 3 vat
3. RGK 2 vat ( ikan besar )
4. Dony Lesmana 3 vat ( ikan besar )
5.
6.
7.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Rekap

 1. slamet  kurniawan   5 vat besar  1  vat kecil 
 2. wilson 3 vat
 3. RGK 2 vat ( ikan besar )
 4. Dony Lesmana 6 vat ( ikan besar )
 5. Tomodachi 6 vat
 6. Budiono W 2 vat ( ikan besar )
 7. Golden Koi 3 vat ( 2 vat ikan besar dan 1 vat ikan kecil )
 8. Ciamis Koi Center 1 vat ( 1 vat ikan kecil )
 9. Wisma Koi 2 vat ( 1 vat ikan besar dan 1 vat ikan kecil )
 10. Koi Castle 3 vat ( 3 vat ikan besar )
 11. San Cherry 1 vat
 12. Yung Koi / Edwin Bandung 1 vat.
 13. TM KOI 2 Vat
 14.
 15.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Fajarkoi 1 vat

----------

